# Logitech x530 empfangen Radio??!!



## Enforce (22. April 2010)

Hallo, habe schon seit längerem die Logitech Boxen x530.
Nun das Problem: wenn die Lautsprecher nur leise an sind dann spricht einmal wie aus dem nichts was das hört sich an wie französisches radio ich weis echt nicht was das sein kann??


----------



## mmayr (22. April 2010)

Oh mein Gott, er hört DIE Stimmen! Sie kommen um dich zu holen! 

Nein, im Ernst: Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass deine Boxen franz. Radio empfangen. Hast du denn eine Antenne dabei? Weltempfänger wird doch hoffentlich keiner eingebaut sein! 

Läuft im Hintergrund irgendwo ein Radio? 

Mfg mmayr


----------



## rabe08 (22. April 2010)

Alles, was in irgendeiner Art und Weise eine Schwingkreis darstellt, kann theoretisch Radio empfangen. Es gab das sogar mal die Geschichte mit einer Zahnfüllung, keine Ahnung, ob das nicht doch ein Urban-Myth war. 

Das Problem ist, das Du nicht einfach die Frequenz wechseln kannst um Ruhe zu haben, da es sich hier um ein Zufallsergebnis handelt. Falls Du andere Kabel zum Verbinden der Komponenten hast, probier das mal aus. 

Falls Du die Dinger noch zurückgeben kannst mach es und bestell Dir ein neues 530er.


----------



## norse (22. April 2010)

ist auch gut möglihc das du in deiner Nachbarschaft einen Amateurfunker hast  hab sowas regelmäßig gehabt zu Hause  Mein Vater und ich sind beide Amateurfunker, alles was Lautsprecher hat ist somit anfällig und es hört sich oft an wie franz. Radio  

hast zufällig entstörkerne zu hause? die können gut helfen! hab einfach das Audiokabel vom PC 3-5mal um den Kern gewickelt und schon sind diese Störgeräusche weg 

Das du das bei anderen Lautsprecher nicht hörst ist ganz normal, jeder Lautsprecher ist anders anfällig  Mein Headset z. B. ist perfekt abgeschirmt, da höre ich schon ohne extra Endstörkern nichts vom funken! bei meinem anderen billig-Headset ist dem nicht so, da brauch ich einen Endstörkern (mit d oder t? xD k.a.)


----------



## doceddy (22. April 2010)

Bei X530 ist das nichts neues. Hatte ich auch damals. Das einzige was hilft: Lautstärke unter Windows senken und die der Boxen erhöhen.


----------



## mmayr (22. April 2010)

Also doch keine Aliens, SCHADE!


----------



## UT-freak (23. April 2010)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen is bei nem Kumpel der die dinger hat genau so da glinkt es zwar mehr nach Russischem Radio oder so aber is ja auch egal welcher Sender.


----------



## fak333 (27. Mai 2010)

Lustig... das russische Radio hör ich bei mir auch


----------



## TheRammbock (27. Mai 2010)

norse schrieb:


> .. und ich sind beide Amateurfunker



Moin Kollege 


@Nforce:

Zu dem Problem selbst, wenn es nicht regelmäßig auftritt und nur Sprache übertragen wird, könnte das wirklich SPRECHfunk sein. Ein vorbeifahrendes Taxi, Polizei-/ Feuerwehrfahrzeug könnte es sein ... Oder eben, wie schon erwähnt der Nachbar im Umkreis, der seinem Hobby fröhnt. 

Was auch gerne einstrahlt sind Radiosender. Wenn es also nach einem Unterhaltungsprogramm klingt, gibt es in deinem nahem Umkreis einen Sender (riesengroße Antenne(n) welche das Signal abstrahlen. Kann natürlich auch ein französisches Programm aus Deutschland sein ...

Gegenmaßnahmen: Das einfachste, die Boxen an verschiedene Platze umstellen und testen. Etwas aufwändiger und mit Geld verbunden, die schon angesprochenen Ferritkerne. Seltener hilft ein tausch der Kabel. Was mir noch einfällt, wenn es Aktivlautsprecher sind, die technik daran zum Beispiel mit Alufolie abschirmen ...


----------



## Scholboy (27. Mai 2010)

hey, also des ist ne Art Krankheit bei Logitech.
Ich hatte selbst die x530 und Z5500 , mit beiden hatte ich sehr guten empfang zum französischen NRJ xD. Falls du noch Garantie hast bzw es zurücksenden kannst tu es ! Hol dir was besseres .


----------



## mapLayer (31. Mai 2010)

Das ist nichts neues.
Die Kabel sollen anscheinend sehr schlecht Isoliert sein, wodurch das Signal durchkommt. Zumindest hat mans mir so erklärt. 
Aber warums bei vielen gerade französischer Radio ist, weiß keiner.
mfG


----------



## Wired (2. Juni 2010)

Hab auch des X-530 schon ziemlich lang aber noch nie so en Problem gehabt dabei steht der Regler bei meinem System am Satellit permanent auf 25% und unter Windows auf 50% , erhöhe wenn nötig die Lautstärke in Windows selbst aber auch dann hab ich kein Geister Radio


----------



## Iceananas (3. Juni 2010)

Das kommt drauf an, wo man wohnt! Das Problem ist bei Logitech aber in der Tat bekannt, wenn die Kabeln fest sind, kann man wohl an sich nichts mehr machen.


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Juni 2010)

Mein Bruder hat ebenfalls das X-530, und er Empfängt Holländisches Radio.
*chjaa guden dach*...

Es könnte vielleicht helfen, die Kabel irgendwie abzuschrimen, ob es jetzt Metallplatten hintern Schreibtisch, oder Alufolie um die Kabel ist, sollte dabei aber egal sein...

Die Kabel von den X-540 (die hab' ich) sind aber in der Tat sehr viel dicker, und da gibt es solche Probleme auch nicht... (Schade, ich mag holländisches Radio)


----------



## Own3r (5. Juni 2010)

Bei meinen Logitech Boxen höre ich auch Radio  (aber deutsches)


----------



## Lotz24 (5. Oktober 2010)

ich hör zur zeit ein bisschen was polnisches hat sich aber auch mal so angehört als ob osma bin laden persönlich spricht hätt ich doch lieber 30 mehr für die X-540 investieren sollen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Oktober 2010)

Beim X-540 wird das sicher auch nicht besser sein, Logitech baut im Audio-Segment leider nur Mist.


----------



## Lotz24 (8. Februar 2011)

Haha mein Onkel hat jetzt die 540 und hörts auch xD


----------



## Deadhunter (8. Februar 2011)

???????? Naj vll. Habt ihr schlechte modele erwischt bei meinem 540ger ist nichts! Und ich finde das logitech gut! Mfg


----------



## Lotz24 (8. Februar 2011)

Komm halt auch drauf an wo man wohnt.


----------



## BlackDeath (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hab gerade nen Asiatischen Sender reinbekommen.

Ab und ann kommt auch mal etwas Englishes an. Man wird irgendwie kurz paranoid^^ bis man weiß wos herkommt. Komischerweise hab ich noch nie Musik empfangen nur gelaber.

Ich denke der Grund dafür ist ein etwas höheres haus in meiner umgebung mit massig Handy Antennen drauf und natürlich billige Boxen


----------

